# Retro Megadrive Games: Last Battle



## Armadillo-002 (Jul 18, 2008)

I remember playing this game back in the early-to-mid 90's on the megadrive. Now if I remember correctly this game was heavily edited for the west, what was removed was the head blowing, blood splattering every where after you punched a baddie, rather than punching/booting them in to space. The story continues on from the Fist of the North Star anime, even though it is the last chapter you play (hence the name). 

OFF TOPIC: The anime is very long, and more complicated than first imagined, to what the west has showen, a dumb down or watered down version. 

What was your memory of this game. I will try to cover more Retro Megadrive Games, if that ain't a problem with anyone. And what other retro cross anime-games have you played?

Sorry if a retro gaming thread has been covered before.


----------

